

Best Practices for Online Forms to Increase Conversion Rate - lrogers
http://www.tmcnet.com/topics/articles/2015/04/09/401260-best-practices-online-forms-increase-conversion-rate.htm

======
kleer001
> Test and analyze your forms to continuously improve your results.

Always good advice in any sphere.

